# Nissan Heritage Car Collection: An Automotive History in Pictures



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

If you think an S13 Silvia is a classic Nissan, then here's a history lesson for you. The Japanese automaker has just released a huge selection of 'heritage' models, which we've compiled, dating all the way back to the 1933 Datsun 12 Phaeton.

Other incredible machines include an original 1957 Skyline Deluxe, powered by a 60-hp 1.5-liter 4-cylinder; the Italian-designed '62 Skyline Sports; '62 Fairlady 1500 and even the '72 Skyline H/T 2000 GT-R (above) with some very American muscle-car flare about it.

Historic race cars are also included, from the1966 Prince R380-I, winner of the 3rd Japan Grand Prix; to the 1972 Fairlady 240Z that ran in the 41st Monte-Caro Rally.

There's even a selection of trucks from the 1962 Datsun Patrol all the way back to the gasoline and even electric versions of the 1947 Tama Truck.

Browse the gallery of 65 cars below. Side effects may include severe nostalgia.

More: *Nissan Heritage Car Collection: An Automotive History in Pictures* on AutoGuide.com


----------

